# Stocking a 50g Corner Tank



## KrustyKrab (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all,

I got a good deal on a 50g corner tank, bowfront, a Juwel Trigon 190. 190 Liters, roughly 50 gallons.

The 2 sides are 27.5 inches long, and 40 inches across the front. It's about 24 inches high. - u can see it in the pic

I'd like to have a few different south american / CA cichlids in there, the question is, how many, and how big? I will also transfer 2 keyhole cichlids from my 35g.

I tried a simulation on Aqadvisor, (of course I couldn't choose the exact tank so I just selected a normal 50 one) - I also added a pic to give u clearer image about the shape and footprint.

The triangular footprint of this tank makes me hesitant about my choices-
Aqadvisor, it shows me I can get quite a few individual SA species in there. (now I do not want pairs) - but then again, it is taking into account the rectangular footprint of a regular 50g.
Could it work with this many different cichlids?
What do you think?

I will happily accept any other suggestions about stocking, thanks in advance


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

Hopefully someone familiar with SA cichlids can offer some good suggestions for this tank as I don't have any experience with them. I think the shape of the tank will be a limiting factor since it is a round front triangle shape.

I've seen you over on plantedtank.net so will assume you will be doing a combination of planted and fish?


----------



## KrustyKrab (Oct 31, 2019)

Deeda said:


> Hi and Welcome to C-F!!
> 
> Hopefully someone familiar with SA cichlids can offer some good suggestions for this tank as I don't have any experience with them. I think the shape of the tank will be a limiting factor since it is a round front triangle shape.
> 
> I've seen you over on plantedtank.net so will assume you will be doing a combination of planted and fish?


Hi, thanks for your reply

The plants I will use are Anubias ,Java fern , plants that are attached to hardscape in general. Maybe I will add some crypts which I will plant in discrete pots so the fish don't uproot them.

I am leaning more on adding only one species of cichlid, be it a bigger one (blue Acara comes to mind) - and a group of 6-7 Congo Tetras.....plus the Keyholes.... and leave it at that - what do you think>?


----------

